# 350z which to buy



## Rainletter (Oct 11, 2010)

im looking to get a 350z done some research but i need some help on deciding which yeah model and spec is the best in terms of performance and price


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Performance wise the later model 350z's had the best power numbers. Price wise, obviously the older 350z's will be cheaper.


----------



## DONPhantasmo (Apr 10, 2009)

I sold Nissan's, and honestly.... There is no bad Z. I'd personally stay away from the 03, because they were the first 350s. But, I've seen 03's for as little as 10G's. If money was not an option, I'd go with the 370, but usually people are on a budget, so the 350 is a great option. Enthusiast is fine. GT (Grand Turing) I think takes the fun out of it, because of all the bells and whistles. Just make sure you get traction control, and if you can get HID's, it's good. I've driven the automatics, and I've driven the 6 speed. Unless you are in constant traffic ALL DAY LONG, I'd tell you to ONLY BUY THE MANUAL. It is SOOO MUCH FUN. I had a guy come in to buy a car for his daughter. While waiting on the finance guy, we test drove a 04 touring convertible. he came in driving a Porsche boxter S. Can you believe that he (and I) agreed that the Z out everythinged the Boxter. It was cheaper, faster, more nimble, easier to drive, and half the cost of the Boxter. So, no matter what, you'd be getting a damn good car...


----------



## Rainletter (Oct 11, 2010)

price range im looking at will be from 28 - 35 k because i been looking around 2005 model hasnt had any recall or major problem i wanted one that had the vdc also or does it not make much of a difference than the lsd? im not sure so many models.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

from all that i have read and heard about the 350z's the ones to be wary of were the 03 and the 05-06... i havent heard much about the 04' but even then im not sure...

the ones i have been told to look at if i were to buy one are the 07+ as they have had all the kinks worked out and seem to be the best... 

i havent dont ALOT of research into 350z's but when ever you hear this kind of stuff its always good to be aware of potential problems prior to purchase


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

most 03's were fine. Mine was. 05-06 had oil burn issues. If you're looking at spending that much, why not try to find a used 370z?


----------



## DONPhantasmo (Apr 10, 2009)

chimmike said:


> most 03's were fine. Mine was. 05-06 had oil burn issues. If you're looking at spending that much, why not try to find a used 370z?


I'm with Chimmike.. That's a lot of cash to be putting on a used 350. Get a 370.


----------



## Nismo-22 (Mar 20, 2011)

Depends what you want to do with it. If you want a nice street car- buy a grand touring model- the older the cheaper. If you want to track the car and handling is a premium- buy a Nismo version pretty much any year they made 'em. The older Track model would be OK if dollars are an issue. If you want fun in the sun, buy a roadster.


----------



## pa350z (Mar 21, 2011)

Mine is an 06 Automatic.. knock on wood, NO problems whatsoever. However, be careful of the 06 rev ups because of the oil issue.


----------

